# Fursuit dancing!



## phorphaux (Nov 6, 2008)

Wondering if anyone has more video's of fursuits breakn' it down with awesome moves either privately or in public/con be-it yourself or someone else 

i'll start out with one of me in mah buddy's panther suit

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZp7B51Up0w


----------



## Art Vulpine (Nov 6, 2008)

Just look up Anthrocon dance on You Tube and you'll find several dance competition and rave dance clips.

Sage Fox


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 6, 2008)

Zeke and I don't have any face off dance offs which is what the clip you have seems to show. We do having clips of mostly Zeke dancing in different locations which I am more than happy to link you.

This one was at a friend's house...it's rather good. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fg7kFtTfs3w

If you watch this the whole way through you can see different clips of Zeke dancing:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7z90JIfjEo

Or if you don't feel like waiting for the above's beginning to go to the part where you can actually see due to better lighting watch this whole clip which has bits featured in the above link:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAulLsUdacg

Also I have this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJw6uiY3lj8 which isn't very good because I really don't know how to dance. I swear, I will work at improving my ability to keep to rhythm somehow.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 6, 2008)

Damn....nice clip. I left a comment.


----------



## iciewolf (Nov 7, 2008)

I dont have a video but you panther buddy has hella skill and is a real character. XD


----------



## Reconwulf (Nov 8, 2008)

I liked the first video it was funny...i loled at it HAHA


----------



## {Foxums Prippit} (Nov 8, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YoYO-lD-eZU - Pretty awesome and fun to watch! From the Pawpet show.


----------

